# Keeps tripping belt light for no reason?



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

I have an 09 brute 750 fi. I keep having a problem with it going into limp mode from the belt light being tripped. This is the third time it's happened and its getting a little annoying. The last time it did it I was riding along and turned sharp, which kicked on the belt light. (for no reason it seems to be tripping) The switch inside the cvt cover is NEVER in the off position. Bike has 122 miles on it. What could be causing this? Thanks


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

sounds like something inside the computer.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

try switching the comp with a another rbute, see if thats it


----------



## Mr Ed (Mar 16, 2010)

There is about 6 different things that will trip the switch/ the thing will think the switch has been tripped. Low battery voltage, using winch then stopping hi voltage. 100 hrs in the key on possition kawis are just sensitive and need to be beaten I have the same bike and the ***** wont run for more than 5 seconds after that stupid indicator was reset


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Intermittent problems are a pain to try and figure out. All that has to happen for that belt trip light to turn on is an open in the switch circuit for a split second. Have you noticed any pattern when the belt light trips? Always turning left, hit a hard bump, hard on the throttle? Start with the basics first. Have you used dielectric grease on all your connections? If not I'd try that first. You could also have a faulty belt switch. Unplug the switch from the harness and put a jumper on the harness to simulate a switch. See if the problem's still there. 

Something like that may end up making you lose all your hair. (Like me)


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

make sure the 2 pin connector is tight. if it comes loose slightly just for s plit second when you hit a bump the belt light will trip.
the belt light will also trip if the black connector under the seat is not fully clicked together. 
try wiggling each of those to see if it triggers the flip to occur.


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

I wiggled every wire that should trip it, with no effect. The first time It happened my battery cable was loose.. I made sure everything is good and tight. I'll give it another good hard ride and see if it trips again. Every time it happens, it seems I'm doing something different. It doesn't always happen at the same time. Extremly annoying


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i bet it does suck.
you'll get it though.


----------

